# F1 2011 still playing??



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Are people still playing this game as its all gone quiet? I'm half way through the 1st season and enjoying it.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Same here, got 6 races to go. Have moments of joy and frustration, some tracks I get the set up spot on others it's worse than driving on ice.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

£19.99 at Gamestation tomorrow through to Wednesday.

Only because a Brit got on the podium. :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I haven't really got into set-up I just use the recommended one. What level and aids do you use? I'm on medium difficuty, auto box, no ABS, breaking line on. I haven't done so well on qualifing but do well in the race.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I got bored with it quite early on, I couldn`t be bothered with car set up like I did last year and when I played online it was full of cranks.

Having BF3 now seems to take up my alotted gaming time


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Same as you but manual, try the set up by doing the quick set do screw laps then tweak it the main menu, you'll be surprised at how little things make a big difference.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

I'm still playing it. Almost finished first season. I really enjoy it, more than GT5


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

£18.85 at shopto now


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I still haven't got it yet lol, I went to gamestation the other day and traded my f1 2010 in amongst other games to potentially get the new one and came out with a ps3 for my kids Christmas present :lol: my only regret now is I don't have f1 to play and I'm missing it big time 

When I have sourced a copy if anyone's up for a DW race line up online We could all get together and rag it out between us with no numptys, 
Was on forza 3 last night and had people bashing me off the track for the sake of it but luckily got into a room where people were more skilled and had some good racing going on, will be on later if anyones up for it.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yep would definately be up for a DW race. I think it needs to be an organised race as every time I try F1 2011 online I get idiots crashing into people and then leaving the game!. The other alternative is the propper leagues which I've seen on the forums but they seem way too serious for me. The one I looked at the other day even had post race stewards who looked at replays of the race (which you could also see) and apportioned blame for various incidents and docked people points accordingly. Way to serious for me!!:lol: Just want a race with like minded people who wont intentionally knock people off the track but also don't mind if genuine incidents happen.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Yep would definately be up for a DW race. I think it needs to be an organised race as every time I try F1 2011 online I get idiots crashing into people and then leaving the game!. The other alternative is the propper leagues which I've seen on the forums but they seem way too serious for me. The one I looked at the other day even had post race stewards who looked at replays of the race (which you could also see) and apportioned blame for various incidents and docked people points accordingly. Way to serious for me!!:lol: Just want a race with like minded people who wont intentionally knock people off the track but also don't mind if genuine incidents happen.


Yes it does sound very anal having a race steward for online racing lol,
I agree just want to race against like minded people who like clean racing and can except genuine errors etc,
When I've got the game it would be cool to race some guys from here:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

buckas said:


> £18.85 at shopto now


Havent owned an F1 game yet. Might be tempted at that price. Would you say its an improvement over F1 2010?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I didn't have F1 2010 but from the reviews its better. Its not perfect and there are bugs but there is a patch comming out to rectify the problems.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I loved the 2010 f1 but it didnt have drs or kers system and believe 2011 have these plus the new India track and nurgberg returns  can't wait to get it tbh.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Just won the drivers & constructors championship on my 4th season

I hated F1 2010, hit the kerb, even in the dry and you're off and you couldn't even turn into the spin

2011 is a lot better though there are still bugs. i.e they call you into the pits only to find no body there to change your tyres


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

2011 is a lot better though there are still bugs. i.e they call you into the pits only to find no body there to change your tyres[/QUOTE]

you didn't do a jenson button did you and drive into the Redbull pits:lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

:lol:
I agree with the curb issues and not being able to steer into it though I just put it down to me not reacting fast enough,
Hoping to get a copy sorted soon then we can get down to some racing :driver:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok so I gave the online racing a go last night with very mixed and mainly negative experience. There were two main problems. 1. The majority of races (which anyone can race in) were full of people who didn't want to race properly. I could see infront of me car swerving to crash into each other on ourpose. I had a number of experiences where the car chasing me would swerve into side of my car on the straights causing me to spin out and in most cases causing them to crash to. Now I'm totally up for people defending their position but causing a crash on purpose is pointless to me. In my last race I was in 5th after someone spun me out and I'd been battling with the guy in front but was't quite fast enough to take him. I got into the grove and had a number of half chances to pass but as these could of caused a crash so I waited patiently and eventually got good drive out of a corner and used KERS to pass safely on the straight. The guy moved a couple of times to defend and as I got almost level he tried to take me out causing me to go on the grass. He was then glued to me as he chased me down. I was really enjoying the fight until the final lap where he got bored and drove hard into the side of me on a corner on purpose ruining my race. 2. The games system for penalising drivers who it decides cause a crash or cut corners in totally floored. In most races I was given a time penalty for causing crashes that were totally not my fault.

OK rant over and onto my point. Does anyone fancy/can we organise a DW F1 2011 race either tonight (preferable) or sunday. I'm open to the race format but was thinking at least 20% race. As mentioned in previous posts the expectation is clean racing with no intentional crashing, no despirate overtakes and no turning in on cars on purpose to defend. The idea would be for a fun race with the understanding that the odd occasional bump will happen (usually at the 1st corner) but would not be caused on purpose. I'm not so good at the technical stuff so I don't know if the race would have to be exclusive to a platform or if PS3, PC and X box can race together? I'm also not sure how to go about setting up a race but think it would be fun. I'm on PS3 and my tag is tmitch45.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

That's just described what I've been dealing with on forza3 for the last 5 nights or so, it's very irritating to put it mildly lol but eventually you get a bunch of Good lads in the same room and the real racing begins which is nice when everyone's driving to the same code so to speak, if we knock each other by accident we send a sorry message after the race, we also don't just drive off if we knock each other we wait so there's no gain on track position if it happens and is your fault.
Do you have f1 on xbox Tmitch? Or you only on ps3?
The mrs is getting me a ps3 for Christmas so won't be able to join till then unfortunately


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dan thanks for the reply. Mate your on my wavelength! When I bang into someone and it gives me an advantage I slow down or if I've got past I let them go back past me. I'm on PS3 only mate so will lookforward to racing you at Xmas!! I take it that you can't race accross formats then?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Dan thanks for the reply. Mate your on my wavelength! When I bang into someone and it gives me an advantage I slow down or if I've got past I let them go back past me. I'm on PS3 only mate so will lookforward to racing you at Xmas!! I take it that you can't race accross formats then?


Cool! There are others like us but it's just a case of getting us all in the same room together.
Ahhh ok I'll have to wait till Xmas then  :tumbleweed:
No unfortunately you can't connect both networks, I personally think going online with your games should be free like on ps3 because the games/consoles etc cost enough as it is before shelling out for Xbox live credit ontop of that, not knocking it though as it is good.

So I've now got to buy f1 for ps3 aswell as my Xbox :lol:


----------

